# statview



## luss (30 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai récupéré classic, le logiciel statview et j'ai une version 10.4.11 sur mon macbook et rien ne se passe. impossible d'ouvrir statview même en mettant le logiciel d'installation dans le dossier "partagé". j'ai l'impression que l'émulateur de classic ne prend pas les infos dans le dossier partagé. est-ce qu'il y a une manip à faire?
merci d'avance
Lucile


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2008)

Classic ? sur un MacIntel ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------

